# Anomalies in Mozart



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

Recently I saw 2 things in Mozart that are very different from his normal practice:

In the "Je suis Lindor" variations, K354, one of the variations is in E-flat minor. I had never known him to use more than 4 flats and 3 sharps.

In the "Prelude and Fugue", K394, the time signature changes from 4/4 to 2/4 for one measure. 

What other anomalies in Mozart like this are there?


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

I can't imagine!


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Ein musikalischer Spaß, K. 522 - I do not think Mozart normally used whole tone scale or bitonality!


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

There's one piano sonata where there's a passage that sounds almost jazzy, and at least without analysing it, it appears very unusual. I wonder if somebody recognises it from this description and remembers which sonata and which movement.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Chordalrock said:


> There's one piano sonata where there's a passage that sounds almost jazzy, and at least without analysing it, it appears very unusual. I wonder if somebody recognises it from this description and remembers which sonata and which movement.


Makes me think of Beethoven's C minor op. 111, second movement. Not Mozart, but maybe that's what you were thinking of?


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> Makes me think of Beethoven's C minor op. 111, second movement. Not Mozart, but maybe that's what you were thinking of?


Nah, I was thinking of Mozart, not really rhythm but harmony and that sort of thing. I'll see if I can find that passage.

Well, I found it, but it doesn't sound particularly special now:






I remembered that passage from years ago when I was rather a beginner in listening to classical music, so it made more of an impression back then.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Still terrific, though I prefer it on fortepiano.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Chordalrock said:


> Nah, I was thinking of Mozart, not really rhythm but harmony and that sort of thing. I'll see if I can find that passage.
> 
> Well, I found it, but it doesn't sound particularly special now:
> 
> ...


At first I thought you were talking about some of the chords at the beginning of his a minor sonata (starting at 0:11).






Not necessarily "Jazzy", but there are certainly harmonic extensions that would have been seen as rare in that time. Especially considering the appogitura notes.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

The String Quartet No.19 K.465 so-called 'The Dissonace' because of its perky (chromatic) chord progression at the beginning.

Also in Divertimento for two horns and string quartet K.522 (A Musical Joke, Ein musikalischer Spaß) when two horns in Menuetto play a sort of Falsch-like intervals which may bring a smile on your face, or the last three chords in the finale which is a resembling of polytonality, though the work is entirely written to be funny.


----------

